# Eclipse RCP - Databinding



## tech84 (16. Jan 2010)

Hi,

ich bin ziemlicher RCP Neuling und arbeite mich zurzeit ein..
Nun möchte ich meine GUI auf eine saubere Art und Weise von der Logik trennen, bin dabei auf folgendes tutorial gestoßen:

Eclipse JFace Databinding - Tutorial

ich finde den Artikel auch wirklich super beschrieben, die Beispiele funktionieren auch und leuchten ein. Nun habe ich eine grundlegende Frage..

Ich möchte bspw. eine Gui entwickeln, die lediglich aus zwei Textfelder und einem Button besteht (ganz trivial). Nun soll bei einem Buttonklick der Wert des oberen Textfeldes übergeben werden, eine Datenbankabfrage gestartet werden und das Ergebnis entsprechend im zweiten Textfeld angezeigt werden.

Die Textboxen habe ich wie in dem Beispiel verbunden, Model habe ich auch. Mir stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, ob es im Sinne des Erfinders ist, wenn ich nun beim Buttonklick einen Controlleraufruf starte. In dem Beispielen wird dort ja immer nur auf das Model zugegriffen.. 

also sowas in der Art:

[Java] dbContent.setText(controller.generateDbContent(testNr.getText())); [/code]

mein Controller würde dann entsprechend so aussehen:


```
public class Controller(){
 Model model;

public Controller(){
model = new Model();
}


public String generateDbContent(String testNr) {


// ist nur ein beispiel

}
```


wäre das so in Ordnung? Schonmal im Vorraus danke  

gruß,

Mo


----------



## SegFault (16. Jan 2010)

Warum sollte das ganze nicht in ordnung sein? Ich glaube aber da würde das Databinding noch nicht direkt greifen. Da du programmatisch das zweite Textfeld füllst. Willst du den Wert den du aus der DB liest dann auch in das gebundene feld schreiben kann es sein das du noch sowas wie ein propertychange senden musst, aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## tech84 (16. Jan 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich gehe ja auch davon aus, dass es in Ordnung ist. Möchte da nur sichergehen  Dann müsste ich aber ausschließlich mit dem Controller in der view arbeiten,richig? Also auch wenn ich das Model ändern wollte - entsprechende Methoden in den Controller packen der das model ändert, richtig?


----------



## SegFault (17. Jan 2010)

wenn man strikt eine MVC trennung haben möchte wäre das ideal. Spätestens wenn du solche Sachen im Team entwickels kann man das nicht mehr durchsetzen da einige Leute meist aus der reihe Tanzen und Controll Typische Sachen woanders hinpacken. Allgemein ist es manchmal sogar wirklich schwierig, Programmteile eindeutig den Control/View/oder Modell zuzuordnen.


----------



## tech84 (17. Jan 2010)

Dann wäre ja soweit alles geklärt und ich kann mal herumexperimentieren ;-) Eine kleine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch. Wie sollte ich vorgehen, wenn mehrere Views auf ein Model zugreifen? Bspw wird eine Datei eingelesen und im Model abgelegt - auf die Daten in diesem model würde ich dann mit einer view (bspw. Anzeigen einer Tabelle) und einem Dialog (PDF-Export) zugreifen. Dialog und View hätten eigene Menüpunkte (Tabelle anzeigen/ PDF-Export)...? :autsch: Ich hatte vorher mal mit Singelton experimentiert, aber wollte das ja nun mit dem Databinding machen..

Wenn ihr mir die Frage noch beantworten würdet, wäre mein Wissensdurst schonmal ein bisschen gestillt ;-)

Gruß,

tech


----------



## SegFault (17. Jan 2010)

Databinding ist ja unabhängig vom MVC prinzip. Du bindest ja nur steuerelementinhalte an einzelne klassen. Du könntest da unterschiedlich rangehen. Du könntest im Control funktionen anbieten wie
myControl.openEditor(Mymodel file)
beim Speichern der View oder des dialogs gibts halt sowas wie einen Aufruf
myControl.change(Mymodel file) diese funktion benachrichtig alle weiteren views die irgendwas vom Modell anzeigen sollen das sich was geändert hat. (Hier ist schon der erste punkt wo man Control/Model und View nicht wirklich perfekt trennen kann)
Ich persönlich hatte sowas etwas anders gelöst. Die Modellklassen unterstützen propertychange events. Jedes View welches eine solche Klasse darstellt meldet sich bei dieser als Propertychangelistener an. Beim speichern der Modellklassen feuer ich das propertychangeevent. Damit updaten sich alle Viewer automatisch. Aber mit dem Prinzip kommt man vom strikten MVC prinzip weg. 
Das Singleton Prinzip ist aber für den Controller gar nicht mal schlecht, da die meisten Anwendungen eh nur einen Controller haben.


----------



## tech84 (17. Jan 2010)

hm ok das wäre ein Ansatz - danke erstmal dafür. Aber habe ich das denn richtig verstanden, dass durch dieses Databinding quasi diese Observable Geschichte überflüssig ist? Weil ich dann ja direkt model/view gleich halte? Bin was MVC Kapselung angeht noch nicht so wirklich fit :-/


----------



## SegFault (18. Jan 2010)

Direkt wird das mit dem Observable wohl nicht überflüssig. Kann ich aber auch nicht genau beurteilen da ich damit noch wenig zu tun haben. Sofern aber andere Oberflächen genau dieses Objekt anzeigen musst du sie über änderungen informieren damit die Oberflächen den Inhalt updaten. Das kann man natürlich auch über ein Observable machen. Mal schnell beurteilt würde ich sagen das der PropertyChangeSupport sowas ähnliches wie ein Observable ist nur das man im PropertyChangeSupport noch die Property angeben kann auf deren änderung man hören will.


----------



## tech84 (29. Jan 2010)

Hm, wie stelle ich das an, dass das model mit der view synchron bleibt? Wenn ich ´nen controlleruafruf mache und darin´n neues model erstelle, ist das ganze ja nicht mehr synchron mit den gui-elementen...

Oder soll ich in der view´nen model erstellen und das direkt dem controller übergeben. Aber dieses übergebene model mit den gui-elementen "verbinden"??


----------

